# Ajustar Wattimetro Hanser swr-50b ?



## Jesus rt (Feb 23, 2018)

Hola, necesito saber como se ajusta un vatimetro de la marca hanser modelo SWR-50B, lo compre pero no tengo idea de como ajustarlo ya que trae como un potenciometro para ajuste. Lo requiero para frecuencia fm, es un vatimetro que trabaja de 3.5 a 150mhz ...


----------



## tiago (Feb 23, 2018)

Te puse un link con el manual. Súbelo aquí para que se pueda leer y te puedan dar una explicación. 
Hay que esforzarse un mínimo para obtener respuestas. 
Yo no te lo puedo explicar porque el manual está en Inglés, y no lo entiendo demasiado.

Saludos.


----------



## Jesus rt (Feb 23, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Te puse un link con el manual. Súbelo aquí para que se pueda leer y te puedan dar una explicación.
> Hay que esforzarse un mínimo para obtener respuestas.
> Yo no te lo puedo explicar porque el manual está en Inglés, y no lo entiendo demasiado.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias, lo estube viendo y el manual hay una tabla para ajustar frecuencia en el potenciometro pero no la entiendo muy bien, lo que quiero es ajustarlo para fm 88 108 mhz, pero en el manual no me dice que numero tengo que ajustar para esa frecuencia 
Te dejo una foto


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 23, 2018)

Doy mi opinión:
Eso es para ser usado por amateur y de ninguna manera puede dar medida de algo de forma exacta.
La tabla esta mal, debería decir 5W al fondo de la tabla y no 50W.
Depende la potencia que quieras medir pero solo te servirá mientras en equipo este con una carga/antena sin ROE(lo de medir la potencia).
Solo da valores para 10W y 5W a fondo de escala para 50MHz y 144MHz por lo que a 100MHz podes suponer que estará en la mitad de lo tabulador.
Es todo en base a suponer ya que no hay certezas.
La única forma de "dosarlo" es colocándole en serie un watímetro(Bird43 por ejemplo) terminando en una carga fantasma y ajustarlo por comparación entre el creíble/real y el otro.
Es mejor que nada pero solo eso.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2018)

Hola a todos caro Don Jesus rt, ? se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca una foto frontal y tambien otra de la trasera dese medidor para apreciación?.
Acuerdo con Don ricbevi como ese medidor fue inicialmente desahollado para uso amador , seguramente  no creo que te pueda fornir medidas fiables.
Podrias SI con auxilio de un otro medidor mas prolijo (ejenplo un Bird 43) calibrar ese medidor amador con un transmissor de FM y una carga Fictia.
Si factible for te recomendo altamente a buscar por ese tipo aca : "Voyager KW525" veer el mejor en :  https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...nr3ZAhXClJAKHSYqAjAQ_AUICigB&biw=1792&bih=948 , el tiene optima relación custo /beneficio.
!Suerte!.

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rt (Feb 25, 2018)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, era de esperar que no funcionaria  me salio algo costoso y la persona que me lo vendio solo me dijo  que funcionaba para fm y vhf pero me estraño ese potenciometro .

Para algo tiene que funcionar ese watimetro, les dejo fotos y muchas gracias por la informacion


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2018)

Bueno creo que funciona asi : debes conectar ese reflectometro al TX y la Antena tal cual estas descrito en los conectores UHF henbra. (TX) y (ANT).
Despues debes poner lo potenciometro todo al inicio (sentido antihorario) , asciender lo TX de FM y muy despacito gira lo potenciomentro en sentido horario hasta que la aguja del medidor a la esquierda indique "SET" (100) , en lo medidor de la derecha puedes medir directamente la ROE (Relación de Ondas Estacionarias) donde cualquer valor menor que "1,5" es muy bien venido , hasta "2" es suportable , mas que "3" es una condición muy mala y debe sener corrigida.
Ahora como Wattimetro debes consultar lo manual del usuario , pero NO creo que las medidas sea fiables.
En ese caso lo potenciometro debe sener ayustado conforme la tabla fornida en lo manual del usuario ,y en todo caso medidas de potencia solamente son validas para una buena carga fictia de 50R para frequenzia de 100Mhz (VHF).
Te recomendo vender ese Reflectometro para un radioaficcionado o un radio banda ciudadana y conpra otro equipo mas prolijo.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

